# how do you smoke a pork loin?



## shea1973 (Sep 11, 2011)

I bought a pork Loin from Sams a month ago and going to smoke it later this week.  I am only going to smoke half of it and keep the other half in the freezer.  So the part I am going to smoke is probably about 4lbs.  I have never smoked a Pork Loin before so figured I make a post as to how you make one?  I am going to use Kingsford Hickory Charchol and about 2 Hickory logs to start out with.  About how long does it take to smoke and what should the eternal temp be when finished?  Also what is a good recipe to use for the Pork Loin?

Thank You for your help


----------



## flash (Sep 11, 2011)

I would marinade it. I like mojo crillio. Then add a nice rub. Place on smoker for 3 to 3 1/2 hours at 225º. I like to remove them at 145º internal, then foil for 1/2 hour to 45 minutes.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 11, 2011)

Shea,a Loin will have little fat,.to keep from drying it out,wrap it with Bacon and smoke to appox.160*f.Wlii be done and moist.The Bacon will crisp-up and be great.Put your rub on the Loin before wrapping and ...


----------



## roller (Sep 11, 2011)

I put a light seasoning on mine and smoke at 250* until  it reaches IT of 160* then triple foil wrap in a towel for a couple of hours and the juicys will flow like a river when you cut it...I use Hickory and apple chips or pellets...


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Definitely use the bacon, and either marinade or inject to help keep it moist.

You can also cut them  "almost like unrolling them" and then put fixin's similar to what you would do with a fattie and roll them back up.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2011)

All good advice.

The only thing I would add is pull it out at 140, wrap it in foil until it hits 145. They are much juicier (IMHO) when you take them out sooner.

The new USDA guidelines allow pork to be cooked & safe at 145.


----------



## shea1973 (Sep 24, 2011)

I made it  last week, sorry about the late post on it.  Here is the finished Pork Loin!

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h146/TSP_1973/Cooking/Picture086.jpg

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h146/TSP_1973/Cooking/Picture083.jpg

It was juciy on the out side, but towards the middle of the pork was kinda dry.  I smoked the potatos for about 3 hours, they turned out pretty good.


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Great looking loin.*


----------

